# WTB Poling Skiff



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking for a nice poling skiff for under $20K. Also added this to the classifieds section but I know that all of you fly fishing guys on hear may not view that section often. Any leads would be great. Interested in Beavertail, Mitzi 17 , EastCape but not interested in the Micro Skiffs.


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Not a 17 but...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1312905653


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's a 17...

http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1317608536


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

You looked at the Banshee on the classifieds? I know it's not on your list, but ........


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the leads guys. I did look at the Banshee but I have talked with two people that have owned Banshees and were not all that happy with that hull so I have kind of pushed that one off of the list. Also hoping that I can find a boat somwhere between Padre and New Orleans if I am patient.


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Missed out on a HELL of a deal by about a week.

http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/47056/


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

I saw that one about a day to late. That guy gave that boat away!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

For what it's worth, I just bought a Beavertail about 4 months ago and absolutely love it. Great on gas, can get anywhere just about (even across rough chop) and stalked reds with very little hull splash if any. Have seen several on the classified ads. Good luck hunting...


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

A Beavertail is actually my first choice and I tried to buy an 07 Osprey that was on the classifieds here last week. I had everything in order to buy and the seller backed out. The search continues and I appreciate all of the feedback and leads.


----------



## deepblue1 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a Beavertail B2 and love it!!


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

bossmanboats.com has some nice beavertails for sale


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

There is a skiff for sale in the classifieds now.

I know it isn't the brand but still..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=361559


----------



## dhmc03 (Dec 24, 2009)

*My '08 Beavertail Osprey*

I have a very clean 2008 Beavertail Osprey that I have been considering selling.

I love it and dont want to, and its paid for, but I am also trying to buy a business and might need the cash. I will consider offers.

Send me your email and I'll send more pics.

Until then there are a few pics on my photography site that have parts of my boat in the picture. But just to be clear there are other boats there too - i.e. the maverick stranded in the bay with the engine caling off. I think my boat is the only boat in the pics that has a casting platform on front.

http://davidmcwilliams.photoshelter.com/


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

I'm gonna have to agree with the general consensus, and say Beavertail... hands down. I've fly fished out of a few and can make a few comments...
Banshee... not the best ride, and dosent track well
NewWater... HEAVY... not bad if you're the man on front, but if you've got the pole...
Hell's Bay... who want's to pay $45K for a $25K Boat??

We fish one of the original Beavertails (Yes, the one Hells's Bay sued over...)
It floats in 3-4in. of water, and tracks like a dream


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a 2007 Waterman I may be willing to part with in that price range.I am looking at moving into a smaller skiff. In reality, if you are not in a micro you are drafting 7 inches plus on any boat. I would be willing to bet a case of beer that with anglers and gear, NO Beavertail floats in 3-4 inches, or poles as well as a HB. It's funny how poeple take shots at the HB price, and it is typically people who have not poled one. Do yourself a favor and thoroughly test every skiff you are looking at in fishing scenarios. Take everyone's word with a grain of salt until you have tried the skiff for yourself. I would recommend learning how to pole a skiff before you buy so you know what you are looking for.


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a pic of the waterman...


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

That Hells Bay is sweet but $20K is the absolute high end of my budget. I think you are right about the 3" of water. It takes 3" to cover you toes and I havent seen anything that will float in that with people on board.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Give Kevin a shout over at East Cape Skiffs. He's always got a line on some good used skiffs. There are a few on the their classified forum right now, buthe usually knows of some others. But be careful, he might just talk you into a new ECC skiff. :walkingsm

http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?39-Skiffs-for-Sale


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Scott, I have spoken with Kevin @ ECC about building me a new boat but they are a little out of my league. I did find a Mitzi 17 Tournament in Rockport that I am going to drive down and take a look at.


----------



## troub454 (Jun 19, 2009)

Redalert said:


> That Hells Bay is sweet but $20K is the absolute high end of my budget. I think you are right about the 3" of water. It takes 3" to cover you toes and I havent seen anything that will float in that with people on board.


I have an 02 HPX T. It was repowered in 05 with a T60. Has about 250 hours on the hull and 120 on motor. Not really looking to sell it but would take your $20000. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## troub454 (Jun 19, 2009)

troub454 said:


> I have an 02 HPX T. It was repowered in 05 with a T60. Has about 250 hours on the hull and 120 on motor. Not really looking to sell it but would take your $20000. PM me if you are interested.


Includes. 20 ft pushpole, garmin Gps, powerpole w remotes, front casting platform. removable captains chairs and seat cushons, livewell, powertech prop, tibor pushpole caddy, Yeti cooler with seat cushion. Very clean. Serviced regularly.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Red, PM sent RE HPXT


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Poling Skiff*

I just bought an 18' canyan bay from Ron Hoover over on the Gulf Freeway close to Bayou Vista. They did have one more left and it's a pretty darn good deal at $18,900 and that's w/ a new suzuki 60 right out of the crate.


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to all who participated in my hunt for a skiff. All of the leads and offers were very much appreciated. I ended up purchasing a 2010 Mitzi 17 Tournament and will be picking it up this Saturday.


----------

